# 1955 Schwinn Jaguar? Need some opinions



## JGG (Feb 27, 2020)

I saw this mid 50’s Jaguar posted but just wanted to get some opinions on what is original and what’s not? Something seems to be off about it. Obviously bars are gone, from brake caliper and lever are missing, and seat is just bones. The rear rack is blue and he does have the front chrome fender with light and claims both wheels are stamped S-2.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 27, 2020)

OMG, I've been looking for one of those for years, looks all correct to me! I'd give like a$1000 for it! The one idiot on here would probably give double that!! Cool colors...


----------



## SteveF (Feb 27, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> The one idiot on here would probably give double that!!




Man, I don't know where all the hatred for HBH comes from. I don't know either one of y'all but we're all here to enjoy this hobby and show off our prized possessions and learn a thing or two. I hope someday you can let go of whatever it is that bothers you about this man. It's not in good taste. Have a nice day.


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 27, 2020)

SteveF said:


> Man, I don't know where all the hatred for HBH comes from. I don't know either one of y'all but we're all here to enjoy this hobby and show off our prized possessions and learn a thing or two. I hope someday you can let go of whatever it is that bothers you about this man. It's not in good taste. Have a nice day.



I didn't say a name, don't know what you're talking about! My buddy is considering this bike and giving him a hard time! It's about this bike.... but thanks!


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 27, 2020)

I know sposed to be balloon bike but, tires look big in those fenders....it does look cool in those colors, think probably had a tank... everyone else chime in.... also thought'55 had bolt on kickstand! Struts looking correct for'55.. my thoughts on it!


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 27, 2020)

Looks original to me. If the price is right and you like it, go for it!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 27, 2020)

My green '54 is very similar. Yours looks original with exception to the tires. Carrier was an add on as I don't believe these came equipped. Although I know Schwinn dealers would build it how you wanted. Maybe it was an option?




I have a red one, also a '54.


----------



## JGG (Feb 27, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> My green '54 is very similar. Yours looks original with exception to the tires. Carrier was an add on as I don't believe these came equipped. Although I know Schwinn dealers would build it how you wanted. Maybe it was an option?
> View attachment 1147005
> 
> I have a red one, also a '54.
> View attachment 1147008




Thanks for the info!!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 27, 2020)

Schwinn serial number look up showed this :  
*Congrats! *Your bike is an original Chicago Schwinn.
Unfortunately the serial number you entered was used twice by Schwinn meaning there are two possible dates for your bike...

*Built: of or...

Built: 02/13 of 1957.*


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 27, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Schwinn serial number look up showed this :
> *Congrats! *Your bike is an original Chicago Schwinn.
> Unfortunately the serial number you entered was used twice by Schwinn meaning there are two possible dates for your bike...
> 
> ...





Bwa ha ha!  Schwinn serial number Mess Up. 

The serial number was STAMPED in 1953 and 1952 and 1957. Take your pick, but I would say the bike was built in late 1953 with a mid October 53 serial stamping. The Jags came with screw on block bow pedals. Shifter looks like the later black plastic piece, missing the hard to find brake levers & front brake caliper.


----------



## Oilit (Feb 28, 2020)

The balloon tire Jaguar was a two year bike, 1954/55, so yours was most likely built late in 1953 as a '54 model. The frame, front fork, front fender and brake calipers were only used by Schwinn on that model and are not easy to find, so figure that into the price if the seller can't come up with the missing parts.


----------



## JGG (Feb 28, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Schwinn serial number look up showed this :
> *Congrats! *Your bike is an original Chicago Schwinn.
> Unfortunately the serial number you entered was used twice by Schwinn meaning there are two possible dates for your bike...
> 
> ...





Thank you, that’s great info. I figured that caliper would be hard to find! Are both caliper and lever Schwinn stamped?


----------



## Oilit (Feb 28, 2020)

JGG said:


> Thank you, that’s great info. I figured that caliper would be hard to find! Are both caliper and lever Schwinn stamped?



Weinmann, a Swiss company, made the calipers and brake levers. Later ones used on the middleweights and lightweights were usually marked "Schwinn Approved", but the early ones I've seen were all marked "Weinmann" - "Made in Switzerland". The later brake levers will work, calipers for the middleweights look similar, but they're smaller and won't have enough reach. Not many balloon tire bikes ever used caliper brakes, so if you find some they're often pretty reasonable, but finding them is the catch.
As @GTs58 says, the serial number is only good for an approximate date, but it looks like this frame may have the "double loops" in the rear (separate mounting brackets for the rear fender and caliper) which was a characteristic of the early production models. But I have to say "may" because I can't see it well enough to be sure.


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Dec 7, 2020)

Well,that looks familiar,hmmm


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 7, 2020)

SilverBullet08 said:


> Well,that looks familiar,hmmm
> 
> View attachment 1314540
> 
> ...





That can't be the same Jag can it?   ............................................ :eek:


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 7, 2020)

Yup !   Looks to be the same !!   How cool !!   The marks around the serial number look identical ( Rust/ scratches etc )


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Dec 7, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> That can't be the same Jag can it?   ............................................ :eek:



Could be


----------



## Oilit (Dec 8, 2020)

At least they found the front fender and a seat! And I didn't even notice the wing nuts the first time!


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 8, 2020)

Oilit said:


> At least they found the front fender and a seat! And I didn't even notice the wing nuts the first time!



Appears the saddle was restored....


----------



## Oilit (Dec 8, 2020)

hzqw2l said:


> Appears the saddle was restored....



I assumed it was replaced, but it could have been restored. Looks like they might have had a good pan and chassis to start with. If it was, somebody did a nice looking job.


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 8, 2020)

From:



to:




Same bike.  
Same sandblasted recovered saddle?


----------



## Oilit (Dec 8, 2020)

hzqw2l said:


> From:
> View attachment 1314737to:
> View attachment 1314738
> 
> ...



It would make sense. Those airflow saddles aren't real common, if you've got a good frame and pan, it's worth recovering.


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Dec 8, 2020)

Oilit said:


> I assumed it was replaced, but it could have been restored. Looks like they might have had a good pan and chassis to start with. If it was, somebody did a nice looking job.



I purchased it that way and it seems to me that the seat has the original pan underneath but has been restored.


----------

